# remingtion model 1100



## careyasu (Mar 25, 2005)

I was planning on buying a new shotgun. I have plenty of shotguns that I use for ducks, geese, turkey, etc. I was wanting this one to have a wood stock...just a good looking gun. I would use it for skeet and probably on pheasant hunts. I recently realized I have an remingtion model 1100 that I have not shot in 8 or 9 years. It is in perfect condition. The only problem is that it has a 30in barrel and no chokes. The barrel is a full choke, but it does not have chokes...make sense. I can get the barrel cut off and have it fitted for chokes for less than $100 (probably). I have plenty of spare chokes.

What do you guys think about these guns. From what I remember it was a good shooting gun. I know very little about them. It was a gift from my grandparents a long time ago. If I was going to cut the barrel down...what size would you guys pick.

Thanks


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

I think you should sell it to me, then put your $100 with the cash you get from me to buy a gun with the barrel you want.

Don't forget, as I'm sure some on here will remind you, how heavy an 1100 is compared to the alloy frame guns that are common now. And I'm sure they will also remind you about those stupid little "O" rings that always seem to break at the most inopportune time, and we won't even go into what they will tell you about overall reliability!

So I will be more than happy to help you out of a jamb (no pun intended) and take the gun off your hands for a fair price. Just PM me and I'll get the cash together ASAP!


----------



## careyasu (Mar 25, 2005)

Sorry bud...it was a gift from my grandparents. I know it was not shot for a long time, but it is the last thing they gave me. Can't part with it. Went out and shot it yesterday. Shoots pretty darn good. Just need a smaller barrel and chokes.


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

Just tryin' to add one to my collection. Seriously, I love 'em. Never had a problem with any of them. I find it interesting how many people bash them, while they're explaining why their $1200 foreign made gun only fired one shot at the last bunch of mallards that came in. They usually fail to find the humor at times like that when I remind them I could buy at least 3, almost 4 of my guns for what they paid for one of their high-priced "single shots".

In all seriousness, I would just buy a used barrel. There are a ton of 'em out there. I do have one skeet barrel that I had Briley chokes put in. It's the gun I hunt with most of the time, and the modified tube is the only one I've ever used. I think it cost $90, with one tube, back in the late 80's or early 90's when I had it done.

But if you DO change your mind, I am ALWAYS looking to buy more 1100's in like new condition, so don't forget about me.


----------



## jackbarton (Jan 5, 2007)

For a good field/skeet gun, I would go with anything in the 24-28 inch barrel range. Definitely make sure it can accept Rem-chokes. If you are gonna go ahead and get a new one, go for the 11-87, essentially a 1100 with the ability to fire 3" loads.


----------



## Bigdog (Aug 13, 2003)

I grew up shooting 1100's and have never had any real problems with them. 
Heard people complain about O-rings, jamming - whatever, other than a firing pin and a spring, I have not replaced any parts in many years of shooting. Currently own 4-5 of them between 12ga trap, skeet and a 20ga. I also like the 391's, but there is nothing wrong with an 1100.


----------



## medic56 (Jan 6, 2007)

The 1100 was my first gun, and it works as well now as it did 22 years ago. I have shot a ton of game from birds to deer, and a bunch of clays with it. I do however agree with "*jackbarton*", I recently bought an 1187 31/2" mag and I love that gun to. If you think you may want to shoot 3 inchers threw it stick with the 1187.


----------



## hunter3705 (Feb 16, 2007)

1100's are just about the best all-around shotgun you could ask for. I have an 1100 Tournament Skeet that was purchased new in 1986. I just replaced the original "O" ring last weekend. There was nothing wrong with it, I just thought I'd give the old girl some tlc. That gun's had about a zillion rounds through it and never had a single problem. You could either have chokes installed in your barrel, or just buy a new barrel with a complete set of Rem Chokes. Either way, you'll have a great, do anything, gun.


----------



## MOB (Mar 10, 2005)

Buy a new Remmington barrel with screw in choke tubes.


----------

